# Visiting Italy - help on requirements please



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello everyone!
I'm new in this forum, and would like to seek advice.

I am a non-EU but have a UK residence permit, and I am married to an EU citizen. 

My husband and I would like to visit Italy and I understadnd that I need that a Schengen visa .

Q1. Will the requirements be :
- application form
-passport size photo
-passport
-paid return ticket
-hotel accomodation

Do I need to provide bank statement to show I have adequate funds / will it be my spouse bank statement?

Q2. Do I need to submit the passport of my spouse?

Q3- what is the visa processing time?

Can someone please let me know/ help me. Thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Per chi si reca in Italia

Explains the visa requirements for Italy. There are links at the bottom of the page related to those married to an EU/EEA citizen.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks for that. I'll check the requirements


----------

